# Rough idle, power loss, stalling, worse and worse



## Renosubject (Mar 6, 2010)

So this was the first winter ive had my 1994 Nissan altima gxe, and at first when it started idlin rough I just assume it was some water in the gas tank so I put some water remover and gas line antifreeze in and the problem just kept getting worse and worse, until a point where I had to keep it revved over twenty five hundred rpm to keep the engine from stalling, and now I can't get it running properly, it's been sitting for a while; when I start it after sitting for a while it'll jump up to fifteen hundred, then die, then I can start it again but it'll run at about five hundred rpm, barely alive and it usuall doesn't last too long, the longer I try to keep it running the worse it gets, any ideas would be greatly apreciated, there is air coming out of te exhaust when the cars running and it doesn't seem constricted so I don't think it's the cat, and I've also already replaced the fuel filter so I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## fjdollars2010 (May 28, 2010)

I have a 94 GXE as well. Mine was doing almost the exact same thing. It was hard to start, rough idle once it was started and the rpm fluctuated. If you step on the gas it would try to die completly. I took it to Nissan to be disgnosed and they found a faulty distributor. Hope that helps!


----------

